# How to gain HP and still pass emmisions?



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey guys,

Ok, so they started doing the stupid emission testing in my area recently. Mods that make a real difference, like cam and head swaps, are a thing of the past for me unless I pickup and move, which isn't in the cards right now. A car isn't much good if it can't be legally driven. I had to sell my hopped up 85 Monte Carlo SS just because it had no hope of passing emissions, which is why I am in the process of buying an 06 GTO with a 6 speed.

I am mainly on a quest to gain about 50HP or so with light mods while keeping it looking stock and being able to pass emission tests. So, other than basic stuff, a tuner, headers, and a CAI, which my or may not make my HP goal *what could I do to gain any substantial HP without failing emissions?*

BTW, I don't cheat with forced induction or the [email protected] gas NOS, so those are out of the question 

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Why two threads?
http://www.gtoforum.com/f80/superchips-hypertech-diablosport-oh-my-36536/


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

True, some of the text is the same in that thread. But that thread is more about tuners. This one is just about how to gain HP without failing emissions by any means. Any suggestions would be most appreciated


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gamester said:


> BTW, I don't cheat with forced induction or the [email protected] gas NOS, so those are out of the question
> 
> Thanks,
> Jason


FI and nitrous aren't cheating. It is just a way of building a fast car that can be used on the street. I've never seen a high HP NA build that was really 'streetable'.


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Building a streetable 500HP+ NA engine is really not difficult. However, building it too pass emissions is other thing entirely. I simply see FI and NOS as engine abuse and I really hate the whine of SC and turbos anyways.

I guess what I am am asking is if anyone knows a good HP gain setup that keeps within safe enough tolerances to get by emissions tests. They do the type 2 scan here in CO, meaning they check pretty much everything visually as well as scanning.

Surely others have to deal with this emissions BS as well...

Thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

How strict is the test? I have heads and cam and pass the obd2 test just fine. Might want to look into what all is checked.


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Strict, very strict... Air Care Colorado :: 1982 and Newer

I talk to a guy at the parts shop who failed initially just because of an small oil leak. Yea, it sucks


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Can't be any worse the here (California), can it?


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Not sure, what mods are you getting by with on your GTO in Cali HP11?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh...a couple.....the basics are listed in my profile. No problem passing the 'sniffer' but mine would fail the visual if I ever go to a place where they actually know the laws. You do realize that no one is going to give you any kind of step by step how to on beating the smog test. Those types of posts get deleted.......just sayin'


----------



## bolo1968 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Mods in Colo*

I'm in Denver. I drive an 04. Have 243 heads, Superchips tune, ported ploished throttlebody, AEM intake. With Superchips you can go back to stock. I pass emissions every time with the above. Thought I read that you can't do that with the other canned tunes. Also, join the Rocky Mtn Gto Forum (RMGTO). Those guys can hook you up with everything you need to know about passing emissions with whatever mods


----------



## Gamester (Feb 14, 2012)

Great info, thanks! I am just 50 miles north of you 
I wonder if the Predator has a stock setting that you can switch to. Anyone know?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gamester said:


> Building a streetable 500HP+ NA engine is really not difficult.


I've never driving one that was streetable.



87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> How strict is the test? I have heads and cam and pass the obd2 test just fine. Might want to look into what all is checked.


I was catless and passed the OBD2 part. Ya just turn the rear O2s off. Most states allow not all sensors to be ready. Should of failed visual though


----------



## JoeandReeseGTO (Jan 22, 2012)

Get it tuned at a shop. They will turn everything off and still have the ecu pass emissions... At least that's how it worked with my bro and his goat. Harris county is a biatch in regards to testing, he was catless, throwing codes... Got it tuned and passed with flying colors.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree, with a tune you should pass Emisions with flying colors.

BTW, I bet you do hate blower/turbo whine as they are blowing your NA doors off :rofl:. 

Seriously, forced induction will give you all the power you are looking for with nearly stock drivability, you don't have to go into the internals of your engine and you can make 500 *RWHP*. :cheers


----------

